# My Experience with Oloy RAM



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey what's up guys, just wanted to post about my experience with the brand Oloy RAM as theres hardly any information out there about them and peoples experience. I remember before buying them asking people for advice and no one knew a thing other than stay away as its uknown. The kit i have is the Oloy 16GB(2x8GB) 3200MHz CL16 that i picked up on newegg for only $49.99 which was a steal. The RAM is paired with a Ryzen 5 3600 and ASRock B350 Pro4 running beta BIOs 6.27 (Agesa 1.0.0.4 Patch B). Out of the box the RAM booted right up at 3200MHz. Using Taiphoo Burner i found that the RAM is single Rank Micron E, so i decided to try overclocking it to see if these cheapies could achieve higher. So far i have achieved 3733MHz CL18 @1.35V stable with IF at 1867MHz for 1:1 ratio. Count me very impressed as i didn't expect anything out of these due to them being cheap unknown RAM. I went ahead and ordered a 32GB kit of theirs as well and I'll post my findings. 

If anyone wants they can post their AIDA scores to compare to mine


This screen shot is with the RAM at 3600MHz and IF 1800MHz


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice! I've seen a review or two... they seem like most any other memory. That said, those are pretty loose timings though for the clocks. CL18 with 22 sub timings... feels like 4.2K timings.

Also, why are we showing screen caps like its the 90s? PrtScn button will take a pic of the screen and if you use alt+prtscn it will only capture the active window.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Nice! I've seen a review or two... they seem like most any other memory. That said, those are pretty loose timings though for the clocks. CL18 with 22 sub timings... feels like 4.2K timings.
> 
> Also, why are we showing screen caps like its the 90s? PrtScn button will take a pic of the screen and if you use alt+prtscn it will only capture the active window.


They are set at 3733MHz 18-20-20-20-40 now at 1.35V. I have to play with it to see how tight i can dial them in. 

I could have screen shoted but the PC isn't connected to the internet right now so it was quicker to snap a pic with my phone.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

Better, but still pretty loose timings. I would want to see something around CL16-18-18 if that works.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Better, but still pretty loose timings. I would want to see something around CL16-18-18 if that works.


I can try

But most kits even sold at 3733MHx are CL17 and CL18

3600MHz CL16 is doable


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

Are we tweaking and overclocking or talking about 'most kits'? 

Id want to be at CL16 or so at 3600/3733...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Are we tweaking and overclocking or talking about 'most kits'?




That is true

So far it booted at 17-19-19-38. Didn't test for stability though


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2019)

I've bought several kits of Oloy RAM and been happy with it.  Though I'm not one that really overclocks RAM because it doesn't really make much difference past 3200.  So I'm just happy they run at the rated clocks and they have never failed me there.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I've bought several kits of Oloy RAM and been happy with it.  Though I'm not one that really overclocks RAM because it doesn't really make much difference past 3200.  So I'm just happy they run at the rated clocks and they have never failed me there.


For Ryzen they do indeed benefit from Faster RAM

But its good to hear more good about Oloy. I was very skeptical at first not to mention Newegg had zero reviews on the RAM and i couldn't find a website or anything for the company.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> For Ryzen they do indeed benefit from Faster RAM
> 
> But its good to hear more good about Oloy. I was very skeptical at first not to mention Newegg had zero reviews on the RAM and i couldn't find a website or anything for the company.



Not in a noticeable amount past 3200.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Not in a noticeable amount past 3200.


Depending on the application there can be a noticable 

Here's a few examples in gaming


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Depending on the application there can be a noticable
> 
> Here's a few examples in gaming
> 
> ...



If you have to run a 2080Ti at 1080p to even get measurable results, and minor measurable results at that, the reality is the difference isn't noticeable in the real world.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> If you have to run a 2080Ti at 1080p to even get measurable results, and minor measurable results at that, the reality is the difference is noticeable.


I also encode and render which sees lower times with faster RAM

But aside from that I'm just surprised how well this RAM is clocking for the price. That's basically like 3600MHz for only $50


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> Not in a noticeable amount past 3200.


AMD has said the sweetspot for the Zen 2 platform is 3600/3733 @ 1:1. While some of that is marketing, we can see decent gains from the platform's base spec on up. Don't be foolish and test like TPU does at DDR4 2400 in their mobo reviews.
A few percent is a few percent - https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/2.html

In order to get the most out of Ryzen, I would run it at 3600/3733 with the tightest timings possible.


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2019)

No contact on their website whatsoever, except for service@oloymemory.com. Big red flag imho.



EarthDog said:


> AMD has said the sweetspot for the Zen 2 platform is 3600/3733 @ 1:1. While some of that is marketing, we can see decent gains from the platform's base spec on up. Don't be foolish and test like TPU does at DDR4 2400 in their mobo reviews.
> 
> In order to get the most out of Ryzen, I would run it at 3600/3733 with the tightest timings possible.


AMD can claim whatever they want (I got me a 3600 kit to go with my Ryzen 3600... go figure). But there's always the question of gains vs cost. Some 3600+ kits can be quite expensive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> AMD has said the sweetspot for the Zen 2 platform is 3600/3733 @ 1:1. While some of that is marketing, we can see decent gains from the platform's base spec on up. Don't be foolish and test like TPU does at DDR4 2400 in their mobo reviews.
> 
> In order to get the most out of Ryzen, I would run it at 3600/3733 with the tightest timings possible.


What are you running.



bug said:


> No contact on their website whatsoever, except for service@oloymemory.com. Big red flag imho.
> 
> 
> AMD can claim whatever they want (I got me a 3600 kit to go with my Ryzen 3600... go figure). But there's always the question of gains vs cost. Some 3600+ kits can be quite expensive.


I mean i already have the RAM and its working better than suspected so for $50 if it dies in 2 years its not much of a lost


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What are you running.
> 
> 
> I mean i already have the RAM and its working better than suspected so for $50 if it dies in 2 years its not much of a lost


I dont have a daily ryzen rig. The test bench for reviews was at 3200 though... base spec for the platform.


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I mean i already have the RAM and its working better than suspected so for $50 if it dies in 2 years its not much of a lost


Well, yes, at $50 it's obviously a good deal. I was just saying, don't expect much in the way of tech support. You know, like sometimes you need to ask about compatibility with a new board/chipset and stuff like that.
And in my experience, if a stick of RAM works out of the box, they tend to last forever. I think I only had one stick go sour in almost 20 years of building my own rigs.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

bug said:


> But there's always the question of gains vs cost.


Always... but many TPU memebers claim they are enthusiasts? Cost typically never outweighs the percent gained in performance anyway.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 30, 2019)

I bought Oloy ram in October as it was dirt cheap and paired it with an MSI B450M Pro mobo, but it caused boot problems, so I had to change it.
It was definitely worth a try and I believe there's another thread where I posted about this.


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Always... but many TPU memebers claim they are enthusiasts? Cost typically never outweighs the percent gained in performance anyway.


That's subjective. The extra perfomance $1 spent will net you will always be lower than the $1 spent before it, that's true for most hardware, at least past the mainstream parts.
DDR4 3200 seems like a good baseline for Ryzen. DDR4 3600 may be worth it or not, depending on how cheap can you get good timings. And then there's the OP who does memory intensive stuff and who'll be held back more by sticking to 3200.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

bug said:


> That's subjective. The extra perfomance $1 spent will net you will always be lower than the $1 spent before it, that's true for most hardware, at least past the mainstream parts.
> DDR4 3200 seems like a good baseline for Ryzen. DDR4 3600 may be worth it or not, depending on how cheap can you get good timings. And then there's the OP who does memory intensive stuff and who'll be held back more by sticking to 3200.


Subjective? $ to performance? That is quite quantitative...

... or are you talking about people here being 'enthusiasts'? That is awfully subjective and I can bet my life my thoughts are a lot different than some, lol!

Anyway, all I am saying is that for what little it is worth, AMD listed 3600/3733 1:1 as a sweetspot. The base spec for the platform is 3200 MHz. We've seen gains from doing so across several sites. Seems like a good place to START, 3200 MHz, indeed. If it is 'worth it' or not is up to the user. At least it isn't like the Ryzen mobo reviews here that use 800MHz less than platform spec to run.... lol


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Subjective? $ to performance? That is quite quantitative...
> 
> ... or are you talking about people here being 'enthusiasts'?
> 
> Anyway, all I am saying is that for what little it is worth, AMD listed 3600/3733 1:1 as a sweetspot. The base spec for the platform is 3200 MHz. Seems like a good place to START, indeed.


I was talking about what you actually use and how RAM prices tend to differ from country to country 
3600 is less than 10% faster than 3200 in all cases, if that commands a 25%+ price increase it may not be everyone's sweetspot.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 30, 2019)

bug said:


> 3600 is less than 10% faster than 3200 in all cases, if that commands a 25%+ price increase it may not be everyone's sweetspot.


No shit. I've said that previously... also, see the edit before you posted.


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> No shit. I've said that previously... also, see the edit before you posted.


Well, this being a forum you need to type it, I can't hear what you say


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I dont have a daily ryzen rig. The test bench for reviews was at 3200 though... base spec for the platform.


Ahhh no Ryzen love



bug said:


> Well, yes, at $50 it's obviously a good deal. I was just saying, don't expect much in the way of tech support. You know, like sometimes you need to ask about compatibility with a new board/chipset and stuff like that.
> And in my experience, if a stick of RAM works out of the box, they tend to last forever. I think I only had one stick go sour in almost 20 years of building my own rigs.


Ehh I'd never go to the manufacture for tech support as they never know what they are actually talking about. Better off asking forums and just getting a refund. Newegg has a good return policy. 



EarthDog said:


> Always... but many TPU memebers claim they are enthusiasts? Cost typically never outweighs the percent gained in performance anyway.


Very true



Splinterdog said:


> I bought Oloy ram in October as it was dirt cheap and paired it with an MSI B450M Pro mobo, but it caused boot problems, so I had to change it.
> It was definitely worth a try and I believe there's another thread where I posted about this.


I saw that thread. It almost made me want to avoid trying it. Could have been a bad batch though.


----------



## bug (Dec 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ehh I'd never go to the manufacture for tech support as they never know what they are actually talking about. Better off asking forums and just getting a refund. Newegg has a good return policy.


That depends. I had some issues with some RAM and Abit (yeah, I know) apologized they couldn't source the exact same kit to test, but they tested with something similar. I had some questions about a MSI board and I got a pre-baked response with a useless quote from the manual.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

This is the best i can get without crashes

3733MHz 18-19-19-19-38


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 30, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> A few percent is a few percent not noticeable



FTFY


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 30, 2019)

So it seems the RAM likes 3733MHz over 3600

It can do 3733MHz 18-19-19-19 but 3600MHx it won't boot unless at 18-20-20-20


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 2, 2020)

I also just came across this article. I find it nice that Tomshardware also decided to post about the Oloy line of RAM









						Should You Buy OLOy RAM?
					

OLOy-branded RAM is some of the cheapest memory on the market, but is this largely heard-of brand reliable and performant enough to buy?




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 2, 2020)

I find it nice, lol...!

Yes, they reviewed some Oloy RAM.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2020)

I finally got my 32GB took about 2 weeks. But so far it seems to be working well. Haven't had to much time to play around with them yet though.


----------



## hat (Jan 16, 2020)

I didn't do any fancy testing or tweaking, but I used a 16GB OLOy kit in a build recently with no issues with a 3200g...


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 17, 2020)

With rev E you should be able to drive down the CAS latency by just slapping on more voltage, wouldn't be surprised to see 15-16 at 3733 at under 1.45v.

Rev E won't run low RCD(L), RCD(S) should be around half to half+2 of RCD(L). RP should be able to go down to CAS or CAS+1. Main problem with rev E is the very slow RFC, around 550-600 is typically minimum.

Tertiaries are worth fiddling with if you want the last drops of performance out of the sticks, how much you gain seems to vary a lot by motherboard, since there is quite a lot of variance between autos board to board.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> With rev E you should be able to drive down the CAS latency by just slapping on more voltage, wouldn't be surprised to see 15-16 at 3733 at under 1.45v.
> 
> Rev E won't run low RCD(L), RCD(S) should be around half to half+2 of RCD(L). RP should be able to go down to CAS or CAS+1. Main problem with rev E is the very slow RFC, around 550-600 is typically minimum.
> 
> Tertiaries are worth fiddling with if you want the last drops of performance out of the sticks, how much you gain seems to vary a lot by motherboard, since there is quite a lot of variance between autos board to board.


I'm still tinkering with them but even with the Ryzen DRAM calculator I'm having a hard time dialing in timings.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 17, 2020)

With the timing calculator you will still need to rely on some degree of trial and error. I would suggest not immediately changing any of the tertiary or termination settings.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> With the timing calculator you will still need to rely on some degree of trial and error. I would suggest not immediately changing any of the tertiary or termination settings.


When i get home I'll try again. Currently at work so no access to PC


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 18, 2020)

So far with my 32GB set

Anything at 3733MHz tighter than 18-19-19-19-38 fails to boot and this set doesn't respond well to volt increase. Anything above 1.35 and fail to boot


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jan 18, 2020)

If DRAM voltage makes it unstable I would guess that it's a termination problem, either one of the secondary memory voltages or the termination resistances.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 18, 2020)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> If DRAM voltage makes it unstable I would guess that it's a termination problem, either one of the secondary memory voltages or the termination resistances.


Also from searching around, I'm thinking my new set of RAM is Micron-A die

Buy I'll post a Thaipon Image once is get home

It's very possible but all the extra voltages kind of threw me as my BIOs layout is weird and doesn't list alot of that




Edit: Heres the screenie


----------

